# Stowa 24 Days of Christmas Sale is Live



## yongsoo1982 (Jun 5, 2014)

and of course Day 1 would be a Klassik A-Dial (been waiting on a deal since summer), and I just bought a watch last night.. .. CC bill is going to be rough XD


----------



## rifmon (Apr 28, 2015)

I'm watching this sale each night. Stowa sales are rare indeed!


----------



## WatchFrog (Mar 14, 2015)

rifmon said:


> I'm watching this sale each night. Stowa sales are rare indeed!


Of course the nominal 10 % off is for ex-demonstrators: lightly used, but, still, not new!


----------



## rifmon (Apr 28, 2015)

WatchFrog said:


> Of course the nominal 10 % off is for ex-demonstrators: lightly used, but, still, not new!


I just bought a Marine Classic Top Handwound version at that 10% discount. For me, that is a meaningful discount. Really looking forward to receiving my first Stowa!


----------



## Tommywine0 (Nov 11, 2015)

WatchFrog said:


> Of course the nominal 10 % off is for ex-demonstrators: lightly used, but, still, not new!


I've been watching the STOWA Advent Sales for 3 years now, and never seen a comment from any buyer that they could discern their purchase wasn't brand new. STOWA cleans them up, checks them over, and puts on new straps.
OTOH, I have seen comments in which Advent Sale buyers wondered if their purchase was brand new because it was so pristine.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchFrog (Mar 14, 2015)

Tommywine0 said:


> I've been watching the STOWA Advent Sales for 3 years now, and never seen a comment from any buyer that they could discern their purchase wasn't brand new. STOWA cleans them up, checks them over, and puts on new straps.
> OTOH, I have seen comments in which Advent Sale buyers wondered if their purchase was brand new because it was so pristine.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


My point however stands : they are not new, even if buyers feel 10% is a good deal. It is hard to see how Stowa could offer less for ex-demonstrators, whatever the condition.


----------



## Vorsprung (Oct 19, 2011)

Oh man, I just started looking at Stowa watches and didn't realize this was a thing 

Man am I glad I stopped in, thus far it looks like I haven't missed anything I'd have been interested in!


----------



## rifmon (Apr 28, 2015)

Vorsprung said:


> Oh man, I just started looking at Stowa watches and didn't realize this was a thing
> 
> Man am I glad I stopped in, thus far it looks like I haven't missed anything I'd have been interested in!


I just snagged the very one I was looking for on day 4! Marine Automatic. Then I asked for a manual wind version and they agreed to switch it!

There are still 19 watches left so keep looking!


----------



## Tommywine0 (Nov 11, 2015)

WatchFrog said:


> My point however stands : they are not new, even if buyers feel 10% is a good deal. It is hard to see how Stowa could offer less for ex-demonstrators, whatever the condition.


Oh, now I understand your point. 
I thought everyone understood these were used watches, I didn't realize someone thought otherwise.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Penfold36 (Dec 25, 2015)

The discount used to be 15%. Oh well, it's still a nice (and fun) thing to do.


----------



## WatchFrog (Mar 14, 2015)

Tommywine0 said:


> Oh, now I understand your point.
> I thought everyone understood these were used watches, I didn't realize someone thought otherwise.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


D'oh - my point is that, as they are NOT new watches, it is NOT a sale. I thought that everyone would understand my clearly made point. Of course I was not allowing for Stowa fan-boys.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

It is a sale per definition (Merriam-Webster) but if you like nitpicking so be it.


----------



## jimmytamp (Jun 27, 2017)

Today's Christmas Sale is 40mm Baumuster B...* hurry up!!*


----------



## Dualmonitors (Oct 8, 2016)

jimmytamp said:


> Today's Christmas Sale is 40mm Baumuster B...* hurry up!!*


May i ask why two of us here on this forum found two different prices on this 40mm Baumuster B sale price?

Confused!

Btw, they are _*140 Euros apart in their sale prices, quite a large percentage of their sale price*_!

Screenshots attached to show y'all. Thank you in advance.










Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tommywine0 (Nov 11, 2015)

One is with The +20% VAT, the other without.
I'm assuming one of you was in a VAT collecting country (EU) and the other with the lower price wasn't.

The STOWA website tries to ascertain the user's location to apply the appropriate tax treatment to present the correct final price for that user.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dualmonitors (Oct 8, 2016)

@Tommywine0:

You're correct. Thanks.

Strangely, the site did not ascertain that I'm in the USA and yet, the site did ascertain correctly the gentleman who made that screenshot on my previous post (with the lower price). He's also from the US.



Tommywine0 said:


> One is with The +20% VAT, the other without.
> I'm assuming one of you was in a VAT collecting country (EU) and the other with the lower price wasn't.
> 
> The STOWA website tries to ascertain the user's location to apply the appropriate tax treatment to present the correct final price for that user.
> ...


----------



## Tommywine0 (Nov 11, 2015)

15% off on the Marine Classic!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rifmon (Apr 28, 2015)

Tommywine0 said:


> 15% off on the Marine Classic!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pretty good but what are they doing, increasing the % off as the time diminishes on this Christmas sale?

I did the math on the Marine Classic I bought and with the upgrade to the manual wind they gave me increased my discount to 12%.

Mine is due to arrive today! but I cannot open until the 25th....(I might do a quality check JUST in case something is wrong though)


----------



## commanche (Dec 10, 2014)

rifmon said:


> Pretty good but what are they doing, increasing the % off as the time diminishes on this Christmas sale?
> 
> I did the math on the Marine Classic I bought and with the upgrade to the manual wind they gave me increased my discount to 12%.
> 
> Mine is due to arrive today! but I cannot open until the 25th....(I might do a quality check JUST in case something is wrong though)


My sentiment as well


----------



## przypadek (Aug 24, 2015)

Am I crazy? I just picked up a white Back to Bauhaus KS to go along with my beloved black Antea KS! I feel a bit crazy, especially because I have a white Max Bill, but it's also one of my most worn watches. I just remembered this sale yesterday and when I checked the site, I noticed B2B hadn't been up yet, and hoped it would be today... and it was! (as if I need a *sign* to buy a watch! lol) Ack, I really hope it's love at first sight like with my black Antea. I've always been on the fence about the B2B and thought I'd never be sure until it was on my wrist... well, let's find out! The 15% off was good, about 800 euro feels like the right price.


----------



## MBGuy (Sep 15, 2016)

might be an idea to post a link or have an icon for the location, I'm thinking.

John


----------



## rifmon (Apr 28, 2015)

przypadek said:


> Am I crazy? I just picked up a white Back to Bauhaus KS to go along with my beloved black Antea KS! I feel a bit crazy, especially because I have a white Max Bill, but it's also one of my most worn watches. I just remembered this sale yesterday and when I checked the site, I noticed B2B hadn't been up yet, and hoped it would be today... and it was! (as if I need a *sign* to buy a watch! lol) Ack, I really hope it's love at first sight like with my black Antea. I've always been on the fence about the B2B and thought I'd never be sure until it was on my wrist... well, let's find out! The 15% off was good, about 800 euro feels like the right price.


No you are not crazy. I had the same exact thing occur; I finally decided I wanted a Marine Classic and wished that the next one would be that.... and low-and-behold,... the next one WAS that. So I needed to buy it. I was a victim in all of this of course. How could I NOT have bought it?


----------



## rifmon (Apr 28, 2015)

MBGuy said:


> might be an idea to post a link or have an icon for the location, I'm thinking.
> 
> John


Go to the home page of Stowa and allow the Christmas page to appear. Or click on the second radio-circle and it will appear immediately.


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

MBGuy said:


> might be an idea to post a link or have an icon for the location, I'm thinking.
> 
> John


Might be an idea to open your eyes and look on Stowa's website for just what you seek - self-help is the best help. Or maybe try this Google thing that I heard works pretty well, instead of asking everyone to do your work for you. You are not a special flower.
See where it says "Christmas sale" down below? Or do I have to circle it. It's at the bottom of the first page of the Stowa website.









Sorry to go all ranty, but I see so many of these WUS newbs who act like this is @#[email protected]#$ Facebook/Twittler where you can display your laziness for all to see.
That felt very cathartic.


----------



## przypadek (Aug 24, 2015)

rifmon said:


> No you are not crazy. I had the same exact thing occur; I finally decided I wanted a Marine Classic and wished that the next one would be that.... and low-and-behold,... the next one WAS that. So I needed to buy it. I was a victim in all of this of course. How could I NOT have bought it?


Haha, I know. It made me feel like a little kid. Getting another watch is just baseline crazy though, it's getting another watch so similar that makes me nervous. But, actually, less so the more I notice the differences. It's not just "let's put a new font on the dial" but a legitimate design evolution that stays true to the original Bauhaus aesthetic. I absolutely love Nomos designs but besides the Tangente, they are more original designs to me than modern Bauhaus. It was a very strict design school. Plus, they also have very different 'personalities' to me. I was tempted by the light blue and the automatic, but feel really good about going with the white... emphasizes the differences between the two watches.


----------



## rifmon (Apr 28, 2015)

Wow that IS a different font. I never really looked closely at this Antea line so I just never noticed this before.

Well congrats and good luck with your new BTB Antea! I'm sure the black and white dial sitting next to each other will be it's own eye-candy so you won't even need to wear them to enjoy them! haha


----------



## Eurypylus (Jul 24, 2011)

Got myself a MA automatic during this sale. 

How many dealer would actually email and get you to measure your wrist size before sending the watch?
This is my very first encounter, and even before I've receive my watch, I've 100% confident of their customer service!


----------



## przypadek (Aug 24, 2015)

rifmon said:


> Wow that IS a different font. I never really looked closely at this Antea line so I just never noticed this before.
> 
> Well congrats and good luck with your new BTB Antea! I'm sure the black and white dial sitting next to each other will be it's own eye-candy so you won't even need to wear them to enjoy them! haha


Thanks! Yea, the differences really stand out next to each other. Love the change in case on 'made in germany'. Will look great in my box and make for some nice photos. Don't think it will be fighting for wrist time either.

Should ship tomorrow. Got them to ship it with the strap from the light blue B2B. Besides that I think that strap will look great, I was very tempted by the light blue model so it's nice to get a little piece of it. Surely didn't need another black strap, and I like the idea of wearing this with some fun colored straps like I do my white Max Bill. What I can I say? I'm female, and instead of shoes or handbags, I do watches. Well, I do have quite a few shoes but they are mostly simple sneakers... actually the same couple models in different colors. Ha, I certainly shop like a guy. "Look! A sale on Vans Classics... uh, I'll take 10 in various colors. Sweet. No shoe shopping for a few years an more money for watches!"


----------



## rifmon (Apr 28, 2015)

I'm sure that blue strap will look great on that white dial. In fact, these watches are great for swapping straps so endless fun!

So really, there are so FEW great designed watches for women (other than Macy's inventory), it's a shame! I hunted for a long time last year for my wife to get her a simple reliable mechanical watch with arabic numerals and finally came up with a Seiko Lukia which she wears all the time now. She not into watches but I pointed out to her that she has a grave-yard of dead quart watches in her jewelry box.

But I overlooked this Antea. More money but it's now on my radar.


----------



## Tommywine0 (Nov 11, 2015)

https://www.stowa.de/en/Christmas+sale/

Here's the link. Yeah, would have been a good idea to put earlier in this thread!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tommywine0 (Nov 11, 2015)

Wow! Flieger Pro was today's item. Anyone here get it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imslade (Oct 1, 2017)

I'm pretty happy about this morning's calendar. I set my watch to hit the key stroke immediately if I saw the Klassik 40 no logo no date and lo' and behold. I don't know how but my computer was pretty on the spot. Got the email confirmation and am looking forward to a certain metal box arriving in January. 

Cheers everyone and very very FUN! Way to go Stowa!


----------



## jimmytamp (Jun 27, 2017)

imslade said:


> I'm pretty happy about this morning's calendar. I set my watch to hit the key stroke immediately if I saw the Klassik 40 no logo no date and lo' and behold. I don't know how but my computer was pretty on the spot. Got the email confirmation and am looking forward to a certain metal box arriving in January.
> 
> Cheers everyone and very very FUN! Way to go Stowa!


Congrats...enjoy your new Stowa and please share some photos with us.

Season greetings...cheers...


----------



## Vetinari67 (Feb 19, 2017)

imslade said:


> I'm pretty happy about this morning's calendar. I set my watch to hit the key stroke immediately if I saw the Klassik 40 no logo no date and lo' and behold. I don't know how but my computer was pretty on the spot. Got the email confirmation and am looking forward to a certain metal box arriving in January.
> 
> Cheers everyone and very very FUN! Way to go Stowa!


Ha ... well done and congratulations! Great way to end the year.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Congrats. The early bird catches the worm!


----------



## rifmon (Apr 28, 2015)

Congrats! I did that exact same thing; I wished for a particular watch, waited until I knew a new watch would appear, saw the watch I wished for and bought it within a few seconds! 

I wonder if anyone in sales at Stowa takes notice of some of these lightening-fast sales and makes a comment to a co-worker? "Hey,.........., this watch sold in 7 seconds!"


----------



## przypadek (Aug 24, 2015)

Well.. back with my B2B, very happy! 









Makes for a lovely contrast with it's sibling....









Bonus... with their Junghans minimalist cousins...


----------



## rifmon (Apr 28, 2015)

So this Christmas sale is coming to it's end! I wonder if the last one will be special?!?

przpadek; They look great together! Both logos in your collection. I only have one with the new so I like it a lot! haha

Actually, I like both Logos for different reasons. I think I read a similar observation by another member and I agree; the old logo is unique and classic and the new Logo is subtle and non intrusive to the dial.


----------



## przypadek (Aug 24, 2015)

rifmon said:


> So this Christmas sale is coming to it's end! I wonder if the last one will be special?!?
> 
> przpadek; They look great together! Both logos in your collection. I only have one with the new so I like it a lot! haha
> 
> Actually, I like both Logos for different reasons. I think I read a similar observation by another member and I agree; the old logo is unique and classic and the new Logo is subtle and non intrusive to the dial.


Thanks! I particularly like the new logo with this white B2B because of the grey accents on the dial. One detail I'm surprised to be enjoying so much are the black hands. They could have easily gone with blued hands, and they wouldn't look bad... but I definitely prefer the absence of hue here.

Very curious what the last ones will be too...


----------



## rifmon (Apr 28, 2015)

So what was the last watch sold? The Christmas Sale is over. Anyone see it? Anyone on this forum buy it??


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

rifmon said:


> So what was the last watch sold? The Christmas Sale is over. Anyone see it? Anyone on this forum buy it??


The last item will be unveiled at 11:59 CET. It is not over yet.


----------



## jimmytamp (Jun 27, 2017)

What was the last item? I missed it when I was crossing the Atlantic last night...


----------



## vicdeng (Oct 10, 2008)

jimmytamp said:


> What was the last item? I missed it when I was crossing the Atlantic last night...


The last item is definitely BS. I was timing for that moment and click add to cart as soon as becomes available, and it was SOLD OUT. And my internet speed is 100MB/s. So pretty darn fast. I bet there is only maybe 2 or 3 available. So getting it is pretty much impossible. This has happened to me last year as well. I started to think this Christmas sale is more a marketing gimmick than a way for Stowa to thank their customers.


----------



## hidden830726 (Oct 23, 2013)

vicdeng said:


> The last item is definitely BS. I was timing for that moment and click add to cart as soon as becomes available, and it was SOLD OUT. And my internet speed is 100MB/s. So pretty darn fast. I bet there is only maybe 2 or 3 available. So getting it is pretty much impossible. This has happened to me last year as well. I started to think this Christmas sale is more a marketing gimmick than a way for Stowa to thank their customers.


We do have some noise from the floor before, especially last time when FOLE available. While having the item reveal at different hour every day seems fair, I don't see how it's a fun for us to wait up late and trigger happy. In fact I bet alot of people will trigger 1st and then only to cancel.

Personally I am more favour of a ballot approach. Let each Interested person to bid for the item, ballot for it and the person who get selected can buy. Nomos is doing something similar, maybe a variant for Stowa will be great.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## pabboy (Jun 17, 2009)

vicdeng said:


> The last item is definitely BS. I was timing for that moment and click add to cart as soon as becomes available, and it was SOLD OUT. And my internet speed is 100MB/s. So pretty darn fast. I bet there is only maybe 2 or 3 available. So getting it is pretty much impossible. This has happened to me last year as well. I started to think this Christmas sale is more a marketing gimmick than a way for Stowa to thank their customers.


What was the last item?


----------



## rifmon (Apr 28, 2015)

Yes.... what was it? Anyone here buy the last one?


----------



## cotters2002 (Dec 2, 2008)

rifmon said:


> Yes.... what was it? Anyone here buy the last one?


I didn't buy it but saw that it was a Jorg Schauer Edition 10 - €3,100 from memory or there abouts


----------



## rifmon (Apr 28, 2015)

Oh wow! That is a fitting finale!


----------



## Tommywine0 (Nov 11, 2015)

imslade said:


> I'm pretty happy about this morning's calendar. I set my watch to hit the key stroke immediately if I saw the Klassik 40 no logo no date and lo' and behold. I don't know how but my computer was pretty on the spot. Got the email confirmation and am looking forward to a certain metal box arriving in January.
> 
> Cheers everyone and very very FUN! Way to go Stowa!


Just an FYI,
STOWA switched to a wooden/composite box this past year. I think they're totally done with the metal box.
Congrats on the watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brainless (Jan 3, 2008)

Tommywine0 said:


> Just an FYI,
> STOWA switched to a wooden/composite box this past year. I think they're totally done with the metal box.


No,

that's a misinformation.
Only the 90th anniversary models are sold within a composite box - others may or may not follow. Today those other watches are shipped still within the metal box,

Volker


----------



## pabboy (Jun 17, 2009)

brainless said:


> No,
> 
> that's a misinformation.
> Only the 90th anniversary models are sold within a composite box - others may or may not follow. Today those other watches are shipped still within the metal box,
> ...


That's correct. Just received mine in the metal box. What do you guys do with the boxes? I've got a stack of them sitting in storage.


----------



## Tommywine0 (Nov 11, 2015)

brainless said:


> No,
> 
> that's a misinformation.
> Only the 90th anniversary models are sold within a composite box - others may or may not follow. Today those other watches are shipped still within the metal box,
> ...


Thanks for correcting me! I didn't realize STOWA was still using the metal box.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tommywine0 (Nov 11, 2015)

pabboy said:


> That's correct. Just received mine in the metal box. What do you guys do with the boxes? I've got a stack of them sitting in storage.


Mine are down in the furnace room. Last Christmas, my wife tried to wrap one of our kid's presents in a watch box. She didn't really get it and thought I was a bit crazy for not wanting her to use it.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

